# A Poem to all rescuers..



## Hatterasser (Oct 25, 2007)

*attributed to Angel Wells in Martinsburg WV. Is she one of us?*

A Shelter Dogs Poem

Once upon a time, you see, 
There was this little pup
For reasons unbeknownst to me, 
His family gave him up

Maybe it was chewing
Everything that he could find
Maybe they were busy and
Just didn't have the time

They took him to the shelter
And they just left him there
Outside, alone, in the cage
Shivering and scared

Even though they knew inside
If he went through those doors
He may never have the chance 
To find a home like yours

He sat there crying silently 
Wondering what he did
That was so bad that they just
Had to leave him like they did

However fate was smiling
On that little pup that day
Because a lady saw him 
And she whisked him right away

He got a second chance at life
That others may have not
And now he's in a loving home
With everything he wants

Every day he gets that love 
That he was looking for
And silently is thankful for when
She walked through that door

Others may not have this chance
So open up your heart
And adopt a shelter dog to take
And give a brand new start

For all of us who care about shelter dogs, I love these poems. It makes one want to run out and save a dog tonight. (I have my eyes on those 4 little pups in the urgent section, particularly Blitzen *smiles*)


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

Thank you, I will forward to our rescue group.


----------

